# Haunt on Windy Hill - progress, etc.



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

So... I didn't get as much done as I thought I would, my 2 helpers didn't show up but luckily my niece and her boyfriend did and we got quit a bit done. tombstones out, fence up, scarecrow up, spider web and victim... found some of the pvc guys were attacked by rodents who ate their eyes and some of the foam of the wig heads... also spent about 4 hours last evening and this morning combined trying to sort out my FCG to get the motion smoother, wound up having to buy different rope and use eyelet bolts rather than coat hangar to suspend the pulleys... also got the witch jars re-labeled (38 of em) and I think they're all done...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm liking the ghost and the witch jars. Well done! I really like how you wrapped the top of the jars. Added that extra detail to make it more interesting.


----------

